
Show HN: Happi – Free hosted infrastructure software - Reece-Happi
http://www.get-happi.co.uk/
======
Reece-Happi
Happi's a software tool where you can find, buy and network servers, switches
etc to create your own hosting environment. Happi is free to use, and at the
moment you don't even need to sign up.

Are there any specific products not represented that you would find useful?

Any features you would like to see?

